# Found The perfect Bait



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

This guy is holding the perfect bait for any freshwater fish bass, catfish, pickerel what ever u want, just hook him on and toss him out, oh this is by the way is a reel fish, its a koi that was caught in Europe, the guy didn't weight the fish but he did release it after taking a picture with him, too me it looks like its over 40lbs


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Ya I had seen that article it's a pretty cool fish... Too bad you can't use them in florida... I bet they would be a great bait...


----------

